# Top Speed limiter



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

There should be a Limiter to protect the engine, top speed not being a big factor?

I honestly did not know the CRUZE could do 132


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

There's a rev limiter but the top speed is drag limited, per C&D


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

C&D thinks the manual sedan hits the 132mph governor (are all USA Cruzes governed to 132?) while the manual hatch is said to be drag limited to 123, which is 1-2mph slower than my 120hp 1977 Saab (and the 4 speed Saab was reving beyond redline and far beyond peak hp at that speed).


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

My 2014 1LT 1.4T non-eco manual trans Cruze bought in the USA would display a message saying "SPEED ELECTRONICALLY LIMITED TO 112MPH" And it indeed did not exceed 112MPH. I had minivans passing me at that speed.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

The base model has H rated tires which would explain the 130mph governor. The RS has V-rated tires, but I don't know that Chevy cares enough to remove the governor for RS models. I had my hatch up to 119 and it was nearly done, and didn't have any electronic nannies holding it back.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The gen2 Redlines have a 273.8mph top speed. Personally tested. ?









LOL


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

All that comes to mind is 

WHY!?!?!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

firehawk618 said:


> All that comes to mind is
> 
> WHY!?!?!


Driving across Kansas or west Texas? :iroc-cop:


----------



## dieselboy731 (Feb 4, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> The gen2 Redlines have a 273.8mph top speed. Personally tested. ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrpshtr (Mar 14, 2020)

Z71 said:


> Does gen 2 diesel Cruze have a computer controlled top speed limiter, or is top speed just drag limited? The OEM tires are H rated for sustained 130 MPH speeds, so I assume GM did not bother to limit the top speed electronically, as the car is most likely not capable of speeds over 130 MPH.


The bi-turbo diesel Opel is rated at 225kph/139.5mph so the RS hatch isn’t drag limited to less than that but the engine is 25hp down on power so 125-130mph should be possible


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

firehawk618 said:


> All that comes to mind is
> 
> WHY!?!?!


Some of us have places to be and want to get there as quickly as possible.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The gen2 Redlines have a 273.8mph top speed. Personally tested. ?
> 
> At that speed you will take the checkerd flag at INDY.
> ?
> ...


----------



## Robata91 (Aug 22, 2021)

Eddy Cruze said:


> There should be a Limiter to protect the engine, top speed not being a big factor?
> 
> I honestly did not know the CRUZE could do 132





Eddy Cruze said:


> There should be a Limiter to protect the engine, top speed not being a big factor?
> 
> I honestly did not know the CRUZE could do 132


Was this in kalispell montana dude?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

It can achieve a speed of 132, kph that is.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have seen the 112 limiter in my '16 RS for the fun of it. If you need to go that fast I suggest buying a diff car!


----------



## jeepgebbink (18 d ago)

Ive seen 127 in the 2019 Chevy Cruze 1.4l😁


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

jeepgebbink said:


> Ive seen 127 in the 2019 Chevy Cruze 1.4l😁


How can you tell? It must have been a big fast blur when it flew past you.
Just saying. 🤣


----------



## honkeytoast907 (3 mo ago)

I’d be curious to know what their top speed could be fully tuned and deleted!


----------

